# Opening day 10



## chenryiv (Sep 13, 2016)

Didn’t think that I was going to make it out on opening due to being under the weather, but I had decided that if I wasn’t in the hospital, I’d be the woods.  I had already decided that I’d hunt my local urban wood lot often referred to as the “Honey Hole”.  The Honey Hole is a little urban wood lot nestled between two major highways and some North Georgia neighborhoods.   

Saturday morning I woke up with great anticipation. I didn't have a whole lot of preparation, due to having done it the night before. I got in the stand a little early so that I could enjoy God's glorious sunrise.  Just as the first light was creeping in to the woods, At about 7:05, I received a good luck text form another hunting buddy. After reading my text and placing my phone back into my pocket,  I heard some leaves rustling to my left and my eye caught sight of bone heading my way at about 25 yds  Now, this particular buck had been captured on cam, but never in day light hour. Being that it was my first sit in the stand in 12 months, I had decided that if he continued on his current path that I'd let him walk. I felt that my "effective range" was going to be 12-15 yds that morning; it's like that sometimes.  Well to my surprise he turned and head directly into my "effective range" and stopped right between some branches that were obscuring my sight picture.  I found a hole between the branches and went through my shot sequence. I watched him jump and then start walking.....he made it about 25 yds and then fell over. My nerves had me shaking so bad at this point that I thought that I was going to fall out of the stand. 

I had initially planned on sitting until 9, but couldn't stand it any longer so I decided to come down to recover my deer. Upon further inspection, I realized that my perfect shot, wasn't so perfect.   I hit further back than I had intended, but my arrow must have hit a femoral artery causing him to go down so quickly. I thanked the Lord for rewarding me with the health to even be able the make it into the woods that morning and to allowing me to harvest such a beautiful animal.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 13, 2016)

Excuse any typos. Currently sitting in a tree typing on my phone


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 13, 2016)

Dude! You were holding out on us!  Great buck. Congratulations!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome deer and story.. Congrats!!


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 13, 2016)

Congratulations! That's a stud.  Didn't expect anything less - you're a killer.  Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 13, 2016)

C-4 is at it again. Other than being dead, that's a healthy looking deer too.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 13, 2016)

He sent me a text sat morning and said " I just shot a buck and it's down. I think it's the big one I've got on camera".  Yep, I'd say it is! Dang what a beast. Congrats again my friend.


----------



## fullstrut (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome job! I'm proud for ya.  What a beautiful buck. Congrats again.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 13, 2016)

Great Job, I am still trying to learn how to shoot my Hill Bow.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 13, 2016)

Great deer thanks for the pictures and story. 
Jeff


----------



## Dennis (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome my friend good job!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats on a beautiful buck!!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 13, 2016)

Great deer and with a trad bow.  Much respect.  Congrats


----------



## GAGE (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice buck, congrats!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 13, 2016)

Great story, great deer, great looking bow and nice camo!  Congrats!!!


----------



## thc_clubPres (Sep 13, 2016)

beautiful buck for sure.   

I may have to pick up one of those trad' bows myself.


----------



## wag03 (Sep 13, 2016)

Beautiful buck! I'm hooked on this forum. Thanks for the pics


----------



## robert carter (Sep 13, 2016)

Great job Sir. God is good aint he!! RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## JBranch (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats on a fine buck, sir!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome buck again my friend. I had a few guys "wondering" after I sent them that pic....


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 13, 2016)

Long live the BEAST!

Great.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome buck.  Congrats.  Your stories and success always inspire and impress me.  Thanks for the look.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2016)

Man that is an awesome buck. I'm happy for you. What are ya'll feeding them things up there? !


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 13, 2016)

That's how to start the season rite there


----------



## bear claw (Sep 13, 2016)

Great deer. I've have been on this forum for 4 years an every year I look for you to post a nice buck. Congratulations


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 13, 2016)

Well done Crispin and a beautiful buck.  You can't ask for more than that...and to watch him tip over too!  Awesome!!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 13, 2016)

This is an awesome story. Great buck bud!! Happy for you. Those femoral  arteries are very deadly. I killed a doe at Dendys place years ago by hitting her I. The femoral artery. Most blood I have ever seen.  Congrats man and keep up the good work.


----------



## Poynor (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Clipper (Sep 13, 2016)

I think you gave the Honey Hole the right name!  That place has been good to you.  Congratulations on a beautiful buck and proud for you.  You and the other successful hunters on this forum are an inspiration to me.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 13, 2016)

Man that is a trophy buck with a gun let alone a long bow. Now you need to hold out for a bigger buck if that is possible. Great deer by any standards and premier with a trad bow.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 14, 2016)

very nice, congrats


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 14, 2016)

DUDE!!!!! That is a STUD! Congrats.....


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats ! That's a great buck .


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow! Way to go Crispen!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 14, 2016)

Beautiful Buck!! You always get it done!


----------



## QuackAddict (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome buck!  Congrats on an amazing hunt and buck!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 14, 2016)

Beautiful Buck!!  Congratulations!


----------



## markland (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome buck there buddy, congrats!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice Crispen, congrats!!!


----------



## sasmojoe (Sep 14, 2016)

Man that is a stud, congrats


----------



## TWO GUNS (Sep 14, 2016)

great story and great deer brother


----------



## GermanDogs (Sep 14, 2016)

Great buck ,Good story, and a FINE MAN


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 14, 2016)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2016)

chenryiv said:


> Didn’t think that I was going to make it out on opening due to being under the weather, but I had decided that if I wasn’t in the hospital, I’d be the woods.  I had already decided that I’d hunt my local urban wood lot often referred to as the “Honey Hole”.  The Honey Hole is a little urban wood lot nestled between two major highways and some North Georgia neighborhoods.
> 
> Saturday morning I woke up with great anticipation. I didn't have a whole lot of preparation, due to having done it the night before. I got in the stand a little early so that I could enjoy God's glorious sunrise.  Just as the first light was creeping in to the woods, At about 7:05, I received a good luck text form another hunting buddy. After reading my text and placing my phone back into my pocket,  I heard some leaves rustling to my left and my eye caught sight of bone heading my way at about 25 yds  Now, this particular buck had been captured on cam, but never in day light hour. Being that it was my first sit in the stand in 12 months, I had decided that if he continued on his current path that I'd let him walk. I felt that my "effective range" was going to be 12-15 yds that morning; it's like that sometimes.  Well to my surprise he turned and head directly into my "effective range" and stopped right between some branches that were obscuring my sight picture.  I found a hole between the branches and went through my shot sequence. I watched him jump and then start walking.....he made it about 25 yds and then fell over. My nerves had me shaking so bad at this point that I thought that I was going to fall out of the stand.
> 
> I had initially planned on sitting until 9, but couldn't stand it any longer so I decided to come down to recover my deer. Upon further inspection, I realized that my perfect shot, wasn't so perfect.   I hit further back than I had intended, but my arrow must have hit a femoral artery causing him to go down so quickly. I thanked the Lord for rewarding me with the health to even be able the make it into the woods that morning and to allowing me to harvest such a beautiful animal.



You sure can get the job done! Congratulations on a beautiful buck sir!


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 15, 2016)

Legendary


----------



## GrayG (Sep 15, 2016)

I bet you have a spot picked out on the wall for him! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 15, 2016)

Beautiful deer and a great story!!  Congrats!


----------



## 2dumb2knowbetter (Sep 15, 2016)

you are a baddd baddd dude my man. Great job!


----------



## ALwoodsman (Sep 15, 2016)

Man, that is awesome! Great job on a beautiful buck!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 15, 2016)

Great story and a beautiful buck !!  Congrats.


----------



## bowtoater (Sep 15, 2016)

Great buck and thanks for the story. You are deadly.


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Wow*

Great Buck, you are a apex predator, hope you are feeling better


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 16, 2016)

Man this made my day!!! AWESOME buck and great story. Congrats!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 16, 2016)

Fine buck!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 16, 2016)

A bit slow responding on this thread but you already know I am tickled pink for you. Congrat's again my friend!!!


----------



## triple play (Sep 16, 2016)

Great buck!!!


----------



## SquirrelBait (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats Crispin !!!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 17, 2016)

That's a great deer Chris!  Way to tough it out and a great reward!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 18, 2016)

Wow!  Great job buddy!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 27, 2016)

Congrats Crispen!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 8, 2016)

Just now seeing this post. That is a magnificent deer man! You are truly skilled. Everybody on here is right, I always look forward to reading your posts. Takes a knowledgeable person to be able to find success like that year after year. Outstanding work!!


----------



## mr otter (Oct 9, 2016)

That's one to be proud of for sure!


----------



## Jake63 (Oct 9, 2016)

That's a nice buck right there,  Congrats!!


----------

